# In the kidding pens....



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

the two last does of the 2008 season!

RhR Goat Head, boer - kiko -alpine mix. its her third kidding and shes only had does! but i think these will be for sale, the kids will be 75%. anyways, shes pretty hugs, lots of tail wagging. ligament are loosening but not quite gone

RHR Zephyr - 75% boer. FF. her ligaments are very loose but no udder! 

pictures coming soon.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

is diarrhea okay in preg. does? i put both does in their stalls and the next day they both have large clumped feces. this normal? i kep all of the feed the same.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I have noticed that a couple times with some of our does. We always de-worm them two days after kidding and then 21 days later. Kidding is tough on them and leaves them open to parasites, so we do that just in case.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, when our does did have clumpy poo, it went away one or two days after kidding, whether we de-wormed them or not. If she's already been de-wormed then I would keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get any worse. 

Enjoy your new babies! All doe kids is awesome! We have a 2nd freshening Pygmy doe that has only had twin does, wonder if she'll keep that up this next time around???


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks, no theyre not wormed yet, i worm them after they have ther babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stress can bring on clumpy poops...as well as the days before delivery...them being moved could have contributed to it. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks liz, i also noticed theyre tails are twisting, like their twisting them sideways and over their backs, any idea what this could mean?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

heres photos from today, zephyr (all white w/ collar) has no ligaments now. goat head, brown, has ligaments but they are softer than yesterday.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With their tails being cocked, it's hard to say..I've not payed much attention to my girls tails, just their udders and ligs...have you felt for kid movement? If you can get them to stand hold your palm in front of their udder and gently push on their right side( you facing their rear)...you should feel something even with them close to kidding.
It's odd to me to see "tall" preggy does, my mini girls have preggy bellies that are mere inches from the ground! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as their ligaments loosen their tails also become "loose" and they dont have as much control over them. Rather funny I must admit.

Be interesting to see what they have. I can't tell how large they are from those pictures.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, i'm going by ligs. what do you mean by having their tails 'cocked' ? i've never head of that before. thanks again


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When they have their tails erect , they sort of "flop" to the side...as Stacey said when the ligs loosen up they loose control of their tails. Cocked is just my way of saying "off to the side".


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> thanks liz, i also noticed theyre tails are twisting, like their twisting them sideways and over their backs, any idea what this could mean?


we were both referring to this post. Cocked just is another term for what you called "twisted"


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh thanks! yeah, zephyr isnt very large, while goat head, i'm guessing twins, or a very large single.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so any changes? when are their due dates?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

as to due dates, sometime feb. i had it written down and i lost he paper, and i had it in my computor and it crashed. they look the same today. same ligs too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah so basically any time now


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

heres a morning butt pic of zephyr, her ligs are completely gone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she's ready to go into labor you'll notice a "stream" of mucous and she should udder up, though some does will have discharge and lose their ligaments days before they get down to business and may not udder up til after they deliver....of course we want updates on their progress and you will definately know when you'll see kids coming


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well not much is happening, goat heads back is arched a little, and zephyrs ligs are gone, goat heads udder is full.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck with those two! I can't wait to see what they kid with! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Full and tight udder is a sure sign that she's ready!! So....what should I wish on ya? Boys or girls??


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well, i dont really know what i want they will most like;y be for sale, so i'll say , 1 boy 1 girl. her udder is full but not quite tight yet. im interestedin wether zephyr will fill out her udder before she kids, her is very small.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You'll know when she is tight...she'll go peg legged to adjust her hips for delivery and to make room for her kids dinner..lol Sending wishes for :girl: :boy: ...and soon.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

not much happening, no kids yet!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So....is she still teasing you? :greengrin:


----------

